# Can't detect or connect to wireless network



## Lea272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi. After yet more trouble with my laptop, I had to restore it to manufacturers settings (for the fourth time )

I'm not sure whether the problem which occurred earlier may be the reason why I can't connect onto the internet without the cable connected from the router to my laptop.
So here's what happened- I installed a computer game, left the computer running whilst I left the room for 15-20 minutes. When I returned to the room the computer was off, I presumed it had gone into stand-by. When I switched the power back on, a blue screen showing the message "Windows detected a problem and had to shut down to prevent damage UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME. Technical information: STOP 0x000000ED"

It reccomended I restart the computer or restart in safe mode, neither of which worked- I was faced with this blue screen every time. So I thought that I should restore it.

(I thought I would mention this in case anybody thinks it may have had something to do with my network problems?)

I restored the computer and then came the problems with the network. Usually straight away the little bubble pops up "Wireless internet connected, Netgear, Strength: very good/excellent." tonight it showed up "wireless internet not conected". I went through the motions of searching for a network to connect to, but it can't detect any in range. I know that there are networks within range- my router is working fine because I was on my Dad's laptop on the internet (sat next to my own laptop and router) at the same time as this was happening. So I really don't know why I can't find a network to connect to. 

I tried to repair the connection, but it couldn't do it, as it "could not connect to the wireless network". I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling my wireless card, with no positive results. I have checked in device manager that my network adapter (Railink Turbo Wireless LAN card) is functioning properly, and all seems to be fine. I also updated the driver for the card.

I was hoping that somebody would be able to offer me some advice about this, because I'm off to university soon and they provide wireless internet, so I really need to get this sorted as I can't afford a new computer.

I'm really getting fed up with this computer and its problems :sigh: Thank you in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Lea272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply, I have been away for a few days.

I did the command in run, here's the pasting:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Leanne>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : 720104380234
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink Turbo Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-10-60-67-55-F8

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-D0-97-02-0A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 27 August 2007 16:42:54
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 28 August 2007 16:42:54

C:\Documents and Settings\Leanne>



Hope I've got that right?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Does the wireless client detect any networks? If not, is there a switch on the laptop that turns off the wireless? If not, how about a function key combination?


----------



## Lea272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Well usually this computer picks up next doors network too, but it hasn't since the problem started. There is no switch on here to turn wireless on or off (I know what you mean, though, as my Dad's has such a switch).

Sorry to sound dense but what do you mean by function key combination? Do you mean keys that may allow/disallow wireless from working? If this is the case then I am unaware of such a function. My wireless has always connected automatically before now, ever since I've had the computer and even when I've restored it to factory settings.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, on almost any laptop, there is either a physical switch or a function key combination to disable the wireless transmitter. This is required if you want to use the computer on an airplane in flight.

What is the *exact* make/model of the laptop?


----------



## Lea272 (Aug 22, 2007)

It is Packard Bell Easynote E2560, 

http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/product/seo/189210

I hope this is enough information?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The only description I find for that machine, including the user's manual, doesn't mention any wireless capability. Is that an add-on card in the PCMCIA slot?


----------



## Lea272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Nope, not as far as I know. I have not put an add-on card into the slot. I've not added anything to the computer. :4-dontkno


----------



## Lea272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I've taken the back off and there is a wireless LAN card inside, if that is any help. I've made sure that it is connected properly, and the computer recognises the card, but when I try to search for a network it still can't find any in range.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see the IPCONFIG /ALL again.


----------



## Lea272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Leanne>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : 720104380234
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink Turbo Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-10-60-67-55-F8

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-D0-97-02-0A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 28 August 2007 23:30:12
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 29 August 2007 18:34:03

C:\Documents and Settings\Leanne>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, it's there, you're right. :smile:

I think I'd ask PB tech support about it.


----------

